# Totally stuck in chosing a board (examples: Capita super DoA and Jones Frontier and Mountain Twin)



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Angry has reviewed the mercury as a solid all mountain board. The DOA has that reputation as well and so does the Jones mountain twin. 

What I'm trying to say here is that you really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

ridethecliche said:


> Angry has reviewed the mercury as a solid all mountain board. The DOA has that reputation as well and so does the Jones mountain twin.
> 
> What I'm trying to say here is that you really can't go wrong with any of them.


Thank you for telling me what I really try to tell myself. They are all good and I will have loads of fun on all. 
But then I get into a loop that one has to be better for me and not stopping me in becoming a better rider.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Neither DOA nor Jones Mountain Twin will prevent you to become a better rider. I'm rather curious why two boards on the top of your list are twins if you don't consider yourself a park person? Do you ride switch or plan to learn riding switch at least? That said having a twin board could motivate you to learn some tricks and actually become a better overall rider. But if that's not your intention maybe you should look for a directional freeride board.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

My riding style kinda matches your...i made a post the other day about Jones boards because that's where my head was at too. There were some good suggestions in there as well. I don't plan on riding switch much, so i'm looking more directional. If i went twin I'd prob go with the ultra mtn twin because i like a stiffer board. For directional i'm still trying to decide between the Rome Blur or Arbor Annex. I like the Lib Lost Rocket but the top sheet reminds me of something my younger nephew would like...kinda tacky.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

lbs123 said:


> Neither DOA nor Jones Mountain Twin will prevent you to become a better rider. I'm rather curious why two boards on the top of your list are twins if you don't consider yourself a park person? Do you ride switch or plan to learn riding switch at least? That said having a twin board could motivate you to learn some tricks and actually become a better overall rider. But if that's not your intention maybe you should look for a directional freeride board.


I have a twin right now and while I do not really ride switch (other then, yeah... lets float to the left a bit and initiate a turn to go down) yet. And Im not sure if Im really interested in doing it somewhere in the future. But does the twin of the mountain twin (which has a minor setback) hurt you when doing groomers instead of a more free ride oriented board like the frontier (or flag ship). 

But it's not that I intentional look for a twin snowboard. The only tricks I would be doing might be a butter or a little jump. 



LightninSVT said:


> My riding style kinda matches your...i made a post the other day about Jones boards because that's where my head was at too. There were some good suggestions in there as well. I don't plan on riding switch much, so i'm looking more directional. If i went twin I'd prob go with the ultra mtn twin because i like a stiffer board. For directional i'm still trying to decide between the Rome Blur or Arbor Annex. I like the Lib Lost Rocket but the top sheet reminds me of something my younger nephew would like...kinda tacky.


Yeah I saw your post but was not sure if we were doing the same. 
Tonight there is another boarders night and Rome is there as well (don't know of Arbor). Might as well try it.

At some point we just have to choose and enjoy right. Thanks for the suggestions very curious how it will perform.


----------



## miltyk (Nov 3, 2018)

I am stuck in a similar situation. I suck at choosing a board, and given my lack of experience probably wont make a difference. I like the graphic of the Capita DOA, was also considering a Jones MT, or even the NeverSummer Proto Type II. I mostly ride groomers, not much switch tho.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The signal yup is on sale right now as well for 360 and that's had some pretty rave reviews. If you're not really riding much switch, then that's a decent option as well.

I've actually ridden it switch a bit. It's kinda funny to do because the nose is much softer, but I kinda enjoyed it to be honest.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’d snag this MT from snowcountry.nl 20% off now if you liked it that much. You can’t go wrong with it and it has consistently very solid reviews. And if you didn’t like it, the resell for a good price won’t be a problem.


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeahti87 said:


> I’d snag this MT from snowcountry.nl 20% off now if you liked it that much. You can’t go wrong with it and it has consistently very solid reviews. And if you didn’t like it, the resell for a good price won’t be a problem.


Lol, unless my conversion is off these boards cost more than in USD.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

LightninSVT said:


> Lol, unless my conversion is off these boards cost more than in USD.


Yup, we pay more for most brands in Europe with some exceptions like Rossi or Nidecker. Take Niche as an example - they produce it in Austria and we pay waay more for them than you in the US.
Though I’ve found some crazy deals today so I’m throwing away some pieces of furniture to stock them haha


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nocer said:


> I also really like these companies because of their enviromental stance. I do think that the Super DoA might be more rugged and made from better materials. The frontier felt so flimsy when I hit on it with my hand. But it can also be the rocker shovel nose that is causing this.


Look into Niche Snowboards if their environmental practices are important to you, the Pyre would be a good fit if you're not too worried about switch riding. It can ride switch, but given the shape obviously doesn't excel at it. Great all mountain board otherwise, and plenty wide for your size 12s.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey guys,

Thanks for the response. So yesterday I was able to try alot of boards. Like Nidecker (Merc I believe), Niche Story, Jones Frontier (again), Jones Ultra Mountain Twin, Jones Mountain Twin, Yes Optimistic (appearantly Nidecker, Jones and Yes have the same board company?), Ride Beserker and the Rome Blur.

There were some I really really liked but also I really did not have a feel with. The ones I did not like:

Jones Ultra Mountain Twin, really wanted to like it. But too stiff for what I want. I noticed that in bad terrain I have to keep focus. Maybe I want something more forgiving.
Nidecker and Niche, Ride, Rome. All very good boards. But did I noticed more feeling with the Jones boards.

Which did I like:

Jones Mountain Twin, alot of playfulness in it, love the topsheet and so light compared to my old board.
Jones Frontier, maybe a bit more for speed? Really loved it as well, the topsheet is not my taste perse. But I dig te mountains.
Yes Optimistic, a bit shorter and fatter... liked it but could only do one meager run with is so not sure how I really like it. But it was very good in carving. I could totally feel that.
Capita Super DoA, did not try it yesterday but I really like that board. Also I felt it was a bit better build than the Jones boards, but that could be just me. It is the most expensive one.

@Phedder thanks for the Niche suggestions. I did not try the Pyre too bad.  Maybe I will sometime but I feel like I just have to make a choice at this point.
@Yeahti87 Wow! The Mountain Twin is almost as expensive as the Frontier there! Good find! Now its even more tempting to take it towards the Frontier (finding the Mountain Twin looks wise more to my pleasing).

So yeah....after all the testing I think it will either be the Mountain Twin or the Frontier. The rest is also very fun. But with those boards I felt right at home. I don't know why.
When I ask for information about which to take the answer was switching from: Take the Frontier to no take the Mountain Twin (same stand). Then they went on shitting on the other for making that choice. ;-)

So I will have to do some soulsearching. Either the Mountain Twin or the Frontier (or the Capita Super DoA... why forgot I that one...) where I am affraid that I will gimp myself with speed and off-piste or the Frontier where I am affraid I gimp myself in the more playfulness of the board. Leaning more towards the Frontier as it seems to be more with what I want to do (groomers, a bit off piste and sometimes playing around) but the mountain twin is such a beautiful board.

And this is how I do all my decisions unfortunatly...would really help if I would just pick something.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Isn't the super DOA a stiffer version of the DOA? I'm not sure that's going to be it if you wanted something less stiff, no?

Regardless, the mountain twin is consistently rated one of the top all mountain boards and the capita mercury and DOA are also on those lists. Can't really go wrong so trust what you felt!


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

What were your thoughts on the Blur?


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

LightninSVT said:


> What were your thoughts on the Blur?


@LightninSVT Very good in carving. Had the same feeling with the optimistic but not very wide for my feet. But I do see now that they are also in 164w, weird that the guy at the stand didnt tell me that......

@ridethecliche Its not that stiff actually. Or I didnt experience it as stiff. When I look it up it says flex: 6. Yeah I read so much good stuff on all those boards. I found the mercury a bit too agressive for my liking by the way.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

For future reference, my choice has landed on the Jones Frontier 164w.
Are there a lot of more boards that can do the same or do a better job, yes. But this was the board that I felt the most connection with and that kept being on my mind.

That is also an important factor I think. Get the board you like and you feel the most comortable with.
Thanks all for the information, really really appreciate it.


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

Just curious because I am in a similar situation as your were i.e. ultra mountain twin, mountain twin, or frontier. I started looking at the Nitro Magnum due to a recommendation I got, but just couldn't stand the design of it, but it did lead me on to rocker-camber-rocker profiles which sounded more forgiving. 
Anyhow, I saw you chose the 164W Jones Frontier. You also have size 12... curious about your weight. I'm around 95 on a "good day". Have you tried it out more now (despite Covid)? Any regrets? Stiff enough (6 instead of the MT which has 7)


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

damcify said:


> Just curious because I am in a similar situation as your were i.e. ultra mountain twin, mountain twin, or frontier. I started looking at the Nitro Magnum due to a recommendation I got, but just couldn't stand the design of it, but it did lead me on to rocker-camber-rocker profiles which sounded more forgiving.
> Anyhow, I saw you chose the 164W Jones Frontier. You also have size 12... curious about your weight. I'm around 95 on a "good day". Have you tried it out more now (despite Covid)? Any regrets? Stiff enough (6 instead of the MT which has 7)


Have you even proper measured your feet? Do that first and then buy the correct size boots. If you need any help and depending on where you live in Sweden I might be able to help.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

damcify said:


> Just curious because I am in a similar situation as your were i.e. ultra mountain twin, mountain twin, or frontier. I started looking at the Nitro Magnum due to a recommendation I got, but just couldn't stand the design of it, but it did lead me on to rocker-camber-rocker profiles which sounded more forgiving.
> Anyhow, I saw you chose the 164W Jones Frontier. You also have size 12... curious about your weight. I'm around 95 on a "good day". Have you tried it out more now (despite Covid)? Any regrets? Stiff enough (6 instead of the MT which has 7)


Im 90 kg's naked on a bad day, which I barely do when Im snowboarding. ;-)
I have tried it out 3 weeks in total in 2020. Last week was the week when COVID was declared a pandemic and everything closed right after I got back.

I really love the board, do not regret my decision at all. I thought I even went with the 161W, after a thorough conversation with the shop owner (renowned in The Netherlands as a valid source) as I like the more lively attitude. Was REALLY afraid that I took it too short and it would affect stability. But I had a great time boarding with it and my friends who are avid skiers didn't have too much of a burden of my a bit slower speed I guess.

If Im really honest I didn't really notice the difference of the MT and the Frontier TOO much in the two nights I compared them side by side in an indoor skihal. I wouldn't fuss too much about it. I also have the Burton Step-On, really happy with those as well.

Will double check the size of my board later today and update. If it is a 161W then my only regret is not getting a 164W. Not sure if I need it, but. that was the thing I fuzzed most about and probably will always be in my mind. The what if's. Do I want more manoeuvrability or better float on off-piste ( which I don't do a lot )

Oh.... and don't think too long about keeping the topsheet perfect. Other people will ruin it while waiting in the ski lift line for you. If you want a asshole proof topsheet go with NeverSummer.  (my topsheet is full of scratches after one season)


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

Ok sounds like both are good choices then. Both have the RCR bottom and the “3D nose/tail” so probably many similarities too from a non expert perspective. Have been renting in the alps and previously owned a Lamar which I now realize was a powder board.
I will do some more procrastinating about which board I “need”.... like the jones design though so maybe go wild and just order one without trying.
Can’t be worse than the rentals I have had hopefully.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

damcify said:


> Ok sounds like both are good choices then. Both have the RCR bottom and the “3D nose/tail” so probably many similarities too from a non expert perspective. Have been renting in the alps and previously owned a Lamar which I now realize was a powder board.
> I will do some more procrastinating about which board I “need”.... like the jones design though so maybe go wild and just order one without trying.
> Can’t be worse than the rentals I have had hopefully.


How does your usage look like? Pow? Groomers? Park?
There is a difference in flex. The MT is like a 7 and the Frontier is a 6 in flex. But honestly, you won't notice. What you do notice is when you get the flag ship or the ultra mountain twin. I really felt like that board rode me instead of me it haha.

You are not going to like me, but please also consider the Aviator. It is a bit stiffer but a very nice ride as well (wasn't available when I bought the Frontier).
But if you are a beginner, stick with the Frontier. or MT.


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

unsuspected said:


> Have you even proper measured your feet? Do that first and then buy the correct size boots. If you need any help and depending on where you live in Sweden I might be able to help.


Yeah I am a size 12 for sure... I am happy with the boots I have to be honest...


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

Nocer said:


> How does your usage look like? Pow? Groomers? Park?
> There is a difference in flex. The MT is like a 7 and the Frontier is a 6 in flex. But honestly, you won't notice. What you do notice is when you get the flag ship or the ultra mountain twin. I really felt like that board rode me instead of me it haha.
> 
> You are not going to like me, but please also consider the Aviator. It is a bit stiffer but a very nice ride as well (wasn't available when I bought the Frontier).
> But if you are a beginner, stick with the Frontier. or MT.


I mostly ride groomers and a bit of pow. No park.... just not going to happen at this stage. I guess I am an eternal intermediate rider that likes groomers and pow and despises cat tracks especially at the end of the day. Had a fantastic time in Hemsedal, Norway last year with a pretty soft (Too soft) board which changed my mind about having to have a stiff board because I am heavy (95kg) and 1.88. 

I will add the Aviator to my procrastination list, but it looks a little less forgiving ? More for charging and park? And something that may “ride me” too ;-)


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

damcify said:


> I mostly ride groomers and a bit of pow. No park.... just not going to happen at this stage. I guess I am an eternal intermediate rider that likes groomers and pow and despises cat tracks especially at the end of the day. Had a fantastic time in Hemsedal, Norway last year with a pretty soft (Too soft) board which changed my mind about having to have a stiff board because I am heavy (95kg) and 1.88.
> 
> I will add the Aviator to my procrastination list, but it looks a little less forgiving ? More for charging and park? And something that may “ride me” too ;-)


The Aviator is stiffer, so less forgiving than the MT or Frontier. I do not believe in Jones boards that are made more for park than for riding groomers or POW. Maybe the MT, but more that its a suitable for the park all mountain board.

You seem to ride it exactly like I do (except that I like cat tracks and ski roads), I really would skip the MT and go for the Frontier. On the Frontier you are sat a little back compared to the MT which can benefit you in POW and also groomers and it is stiff enough to be either forgiving and not being too soft at all as long as you take a 164W (if you really have 12 you need the longhorn series).

When a board is too soft it can also mean that you were too heavy for its specs. I do not think the Frontier as too soft, it is stiffer than my last board (Rossignol District camber which was 13 years old). But not as stiff as the Ultra Mountain Twin which I really felt like I have to be focussed ALL the time to make it work for me where on the MT and Frontier I felt like I could ride more mellow as very aggressive as and when I want.

The Aviator is an unknown territory as I did not ever try it myself, a friend is very enthusiastic about it and it seems a good board between the Frontier and the UMT.


----------



## unsuspected (Oct 26, 2015)

I would consider Salomon Super8 and Stranda Decender also.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If you're only getting 10-14 days in a year I'd say between the three you brought up to go for the Frontier. Its my understanding that its the most forgiving and most directional. Since you're not looking for much park riding, there ya go. Stay away from boards like the super doa for what you're looking for.


----------



## Nocer (Nov 28, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If you're only getting 10-14 days in a year I'd say between the three you brought up to go for the Frontier. Its my understanding that its the most forgiving and most directional. Since you're not looking for much park riding, there ya go. Stay away from boards like the super doa for what you're looking for.


Why not the Super DOA? That was (after the Frontier/MT) my favourite board. It was perfect. Just had more feeling with the Frontier.
And by the way, I resolved this topic by taking the Frontier last year. ;-) Someone boosted this topic with new questions.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't realize this another Zombie....BBRRRRRAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSS


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize this another Zombie....BBRRRRRAAAAAIIIIIIINNNNNNSSSSSSS


Well no worries- I also bought the Frontier now, so your advice is still appreciated ! Now for some bindings. The “simple” choice is to get a pair of matching Jones Mercury bindings (=NOW Drive) 
Just concerned they are not adjustable enough and the “Skate tech” looks a little experimental. 
Maybe just get some Burton Cartels... any tips?


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

Nocer said:


> Why not the Super DOA? That was (after the Frontier/MT) my favourite board. It was perfect. Just had more feeling with the Frontier.
> And by the way, I resolved this topic by taking the Frontier last year. ;-) Someone boosted this topic with new questions.


Ordered the Frontier now. What bindings do you use?


----------



## damcify (Sep 14, 2020)

Bought the 2019/2020 Mercury bindings and K2 Maysis Boa boots on sale. Tried the Frontier for a week now and overall happy with the setup. Boots do clamp rather hard around the ankles but that will probably soften up after time.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

damcify said:


> Bought the 2019/2020 Mercury bindings and K2 Maysis Boa boots on sale. Tried the Frontier for a week now and overall happy with the setup. Boots do clamp rather hard around the ankles but that will probably soften up after time.


Awesome! Glad you're stoked on it.

You can always work the area you feel is clamped too hard with padding etc.


----------

